# What the puck happened to my puck?



## le'deps (Jul 14, 2017)

Just did myself an aeropress & for the first time in a couple of years didn't do the inverted method, look what happened to the puck! Is this normal? I have no memory of this peculiar fondant fancie like puck. Tastes alreet (the drink, not the puck)

Helloooooooo everybody!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks like you stirred in a circular motion and stopped pressing well before the hiss.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

It looks like a chocolate cake!


----------



## le'deps (Jul 14, 2017)

MWJB said:


> Looks like you stirred in a circular motion and stopped pressing well before the hiss.


Ah that would be it, I did have to stop before the hiss because it turns out the aeropress fits more water in when it's not inverted & the cup would've overflowed if I'd kept pressing ?


----------

